# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  External ceiling speakers for deck in backyard

## djmvc

Im looking to purchase 2 x 8" ceiling speakers or 2 x 6.5" 
These will be placed in the ceiling on my back deck. 
They wont be exposed to direct rain or sunlight, however, they will be exposed to cold and hot weather and fluctuations in temperature. 
I dont want to spend anything more than $180-$220 for the pair. 
Can you please provide recommendations that are appropriate and in line withthe above  
Im located in Essendon. 
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

Not quite watt your after but these rock speakers caught my eye the other day. C5505 - Opus One Outdoor All Weather Granite Look Rock Speaker Pair 25W - Altronics

----------


## PlatypusGardens

When you say "in" the ceiling, do you mean recessed or just mounted up under the patio roof? 
Maybe have a look at marine stuff?
Like car speakers but a bit more rugged.   :Smilie:  
That said, if they're not in the weather, any speakers will do.,,really....

----------


## Armers

Any speaker will do. No need for the waterproof or the like as out of the direct weather. Plenty available for that price range too!

----------


## Random Username

In-Ceiling 2 Way 5 Speaker with Fixed Tweeter | Component Speakers | Hi Fi Speakers & Accessories | Sight & Sound - Home | PRODUCTS | CS2451 | Jaycar Electronics 
Also available in 6.5 and 8 inch models.

----------


## Moondog55

6.5 Indoor/Outdoor Speaker | Speaker Systems | Hi Fi Speakers & Accessories | Sight & Sound - Home | PRODUCTS | CS2477 | Jaycar Electronics 
If surface / external mounting is needed

----------


## djmvc

Even though they arent in the direct weather, are you sure i can use anything?
I wont need Marine ones (way over the top).
But given they are outside they will be exposed to temperature ranging from approx 3 degrees - 35.  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## djmvc

To help clarify what i mean by ceiling and my desired setup, im attaching a picture here of the deck and ceiling where the speakers will come from.
Hope this helps.  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## commodorenut

Those Jaycar flush mount ones will be fine in there.
I'd suggest making a shield for the back of them - crap that blows around in the ceiling cavity will sit on the back of the cone & eventually make them sound horrible (don't ask how I know....)
I made shields from a couple of cut-down 20L buckets.  Drilled holes around the sides, about an inch above the ceiling level (to allow air to move in & out) and put a brick on top of each one to dampen them & hold them in place.

----------


## Armers

> To help clarify what i mean by ceiling and my desired setup, im attaching a picture here of the deck and ceiling where the speakers will come from.
> Hope this helps. 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

  Yep anything will work out there, I've got a pair of $100 resilinx that work fine, worst they have on them is just dust and spider webs.  
If they were exposed to the elements then you need to choose something else.  
Have fun!  
Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Temperature won't be an issue.
Consider what a pair of speakers endure when mounted in the parcel tray of a car.... 
And that includes direct sunlight. 
Some sort of enclosure at the back, as mentioned, will be a good idea if you're flush mounting "open" speaker drivers as opposed to speaker boxes.
Both for protection and sound quality.  :Smilie:   
That deck could do with a sand and oil too BTW   :Wink:

----------


## djmvc

Thanks heaps for all the feedback.
I built the deck 3 months ago.  Time has got the better of me and agree...its going to get its first oil in the next fortnight.  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## djmvc

Any specific speakers you could recommend that come enclosed at the back?  
Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Moondog55

The ones in my link are OK; nothing in this configuration is ever going to be Hi-Fi, most of these external speakers seem to come from the one factory in China but they make a pleasant enough noise for dinner parties and the like

----------

